# Hawthorne



## yooper (Sep 11, 2006)

Due to a money crunch I may have to part with some of my collection. I am thinking of selling my Hawthorne on Ebay. What do you guys think would be a reasonable reserve? Thanks for your help





http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l6/ridelemond/DSCF0118.jpg


----------



## Gordon (Sep 13, 2006)

*auction*

Why pay extra for a reserve auction? Just start the opening bid at the least you will take for the bike. I seldom bid on reserve auctions and have the feeling that other buyers don't care for them either. If you start at your lowest price, you will come out okay even if you only get one bid. Just my two cents. Gordon


----------



## yooper (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

See, that's just it...I have absolutely no idea what would be fair. One, I don't want to look like I am trying to make a mint. And two I just don't know exactly what I have. I would love to keep it if I am only going to get $50 or so for it. If it weren't for some unexpected medical bills I would keep it no matter what.


----------



## Roger Blake (Sep 19, 2006)

Start the auction off at the lowest price you are willing to accept. You will pay a little more but you won't have risk. You pay more for a reserved auction, also. The only downside is that when you start at a low price you get a lot of bids and this attracts more bids. So I usually start low but I think its best in the long run. The only other wild card I think is shipping with bikes anyway. If you are not willing to ship then you will greatly lower your selling price.


----------

